# 1998-1999 Maxima - What kind of fuel?



## spdztr (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a 1998 or 99 Maxima, but have been reading on some reviews that the car takes premium gas. Is this true, and are there any complications with using regular grade gas?

From what I read the 5sp tranny wasn't the best during these years, but I would really want to get this over the auto. Anyone with experience care to comment?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## spdztr (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, well I found the answer to my own question from an online service manual:

FUEL RECOMMENDATION
Unleaded premium gasoline with an octane
rating of at least 91 AKI (Anti-Knock Index)
number (Research octane number 96)
If unleaded premium gasoline is not available,
unleaded regular gasoline with an
octane rating of at least 87 AKI (Research
octane number 91) can be used.
However, for maximum vehicle performance,
the use of unleaded premium gasoline
is recommended.

FYI: http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/ <- very useful website!

So what do most people use on here? Regular or premium gas?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

i have ran with the middle pump for the past 6 months now and i notice a lil defference in retardation, but not as much a difference as regular makes the engine retard so much.


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

I run premium always. Its only about $2 a tank more than mid grade and is worth the safety with the 10:1 compression VQ30 engine.


----------



## nfafan (Dec 16, 2004)

spdztr said:


> Ok, well I found the answer to my own question from an online service manual:
> 
> FUEL RECOMMENDATION
> Unleaded premium gasoline with an octane
> ...


Well, you found the official answer in the manuals. 

I tried regular 87 for awhile - as all the experts say that premo is overkill...

Well an O2 sensor went out, and the dealer suggested to stick with better (premo) fuel since the 87 may have mucked it up. I find that hard to believe, but since mid-grade is only 89, I had no choice but to go up to a premo 93 octane gas. 

Now I mostly use AMOCO Gold 93 or Exxon 93, with an occasional treat of Sunoco Ultra 94. Will also use Sams Club 93 when short on cash but add Ultra 94 when I'm down to qtr/half a tank of Sam's gas. 

The "butt dyno" says that the car feels better, seems to run smoother, maybe even better MPG on the Ultra 94 or Amoco/Exxon. 

If I had the ducats for a steady diet of Ultra 94, that's all that I'd ever run.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Keep using regular gas and you'll keep blowing 02 sensors. Like the old Fram commercials ... you can pay me now or you can pay me later!

I usually use Sunoco Ultra 94. The odd time I will use the Esso premium 92. If I run a few tanks in a row on the Esso, I start to notice the difference. However, I haven't been able to notice anything lately. My wife now drives the Maxima. I drive the Xtrail.


----------



## spdztr (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Right now I'm torn between the Maxima and a '98 Pathfinder SE. As a current Pathfinder owner (95XE), it would be hard to picture not driving an SUV. One of the main things that was driving me towards the Maxima is potentially cheaper gas (and of course much more power). Right now I'm back to leaning towards the Pathy.... I just love all the cargo space if/when needed. My wife has a Taurus, and I can't imagine one of us not having a car big enough to handle a trip to Ikea  .


----------



## spdztr (Sep 26, 2005)

bluemax95 said:


> I run premium always. Its only about $2 a tank more than mid grade and is worth the safety with the 10:1 compression VQ30 engine.


From regular gas though, let's say it's at $1.00/L , so for the 70L tank, it's $70. At premium prices, that becomes $77. If I fill up fully every week, that's $364 extra /year (worst case scenario). I guess it doesn't seem like much in the big picture, and I'll probably get better milage at the end.... ah, so many factors to consider!


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

nfafan said:


> Well, you found the official answer in the manuals.
> 
> I tried regular 87 for awhile - as all the experts say that premo is overkill...
> 
> ...


Uh, higher octane fuel doesn't burn cleaner or anything like that. No matter what the octane rating they have the same additives. So thats not gonna kill an 02 sensor. If your using a higher octance gas than your car calls for, you might as well just throw cash money right out your window while your driving. You will get WORSE gas mileage on a TOO high of an octance fuel and LESS power also.


----------



## PRS (Aug 28, 2017)

spdztr said:


> From regular gas though, let's say it's at $1.00/L , so for the 70L tank, it's $70. At premium prices, that becomes $77. If I fill up fully every week, that's $364 extra /year (worst case scenario). I guess it doesn't seem like much in the big picture, and I'll probably get better milage at the end.... ah, so many factors to consider!


where do you buy gas by the liter?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think you're going to get an answer from Hydrolock as his last activity was ten years ago. Most of the world buys fuel by the liter outside of the US, I would imagine.


----------



## madmaxima4741 (May 20, 2017)

Have run 87 for years bought my 98 Max new i only use gas without alcohol runs great, i also got the check engine light years ago, was told i need a bunch of new O2 sensors never got them and my max runs and starts great gets 16 MPG so i say 87 no alcohol and don't get suckered into the cost of mew O2 sensors.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

madmaxima4741 said:


> Have run 87 for years bought my 98 Max new i only use gas without alcohol runs great, i also got the check engine light years ago, was told i need a bunch of new O2 sensors never got them and my max runs and starts great gets 16 MPG so i say 87 no alcohol and don't get suckered into the cost of mew O2 sensors.


16 MPG isn't very good gas mileage on a '98 Maxima. Combined gas mileage you should be getting around 21-22 MPG, about 19 MPG around town. Maybe those front O2 sensors aren't as good as you think they are!


----------



## madmaxima4741 (May 20, 2017)

smj999smj said:


> 16 MPG isn't very good gas mileage on a '98 Maxima. Combined gas mileage you should be getting around 21-22 MPG, about 19 MPG around town. Maybe those front O2 sensors aren't as good as you think they are!


Maybe you might spend around $700 dollars, for O2 sensors on a 1998 car but not I


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

madmaxima4741 said:


> Maybe you might spend around $700 dollars, for O2 sensors on a 1998 car but not I


You can get NTK front oxygen sensors for a 98 Maxima from Rockauto for about $45-$50 each. If they're costing you 4-5 MPG, how much is it costing you in the long run? Now, I can't say for sure that they are what's causing your poor gas mileage, but just that it doesn't sound very good for that particular car. I worked for a guy that had a 97 Maxima LE and he swore everytime he went on a long trip, he was getting an average of 29 MPG doing 75+ MPH on the interstate.


----------

